# Plants for next years pond?



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

So I want to put together a pond or tub of some sort for my goldfish to breed in and I thought about getting the plants I need now and keeping and growing them in a separate tank so it's one less expense next spring, so what plants do I need and what sorts of conditions/filtration etc do I need for them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Anacharis or Hornwort both make fine Goldfish spawners. They need, well, nothing special. They can grow in a stagnant tub just fine. Make it a BIG one.


----------



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome, good to hear tht a tub is a good idea a I started to think indoors might be necessary...the mountain lions are already a problem in town without providing them with their own personal fishing pond


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can get a 110 gallon tub(stock tank) from tractor supply for about $65.00..
i have several and love them..


----------

